# Dura Ace or WHite Industries rear hub



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

I am building a wheel set A23 wide rims with CX-Ray spokes 24F and 28R.
I am having a hard time deciding on the rear hub. The Dura Ace is $100 more expensive and similar weight. All my friends have the Shimanos with no issues. Will be using these wheels for training about 2500 miles a year.

Any negative experiences with WI model 3 ?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I have both hubs and consider them equals in quality and performance. It boils down to the $100, whether you prefer loose-ball hubs or cartridge bearing hubs and whether you mind having to polish the (non anodized) WI hubs once in a while (the black WI hub doesn't need polishing).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

This might take care of the $100 price difference: http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...ub+Rear+7900&vendorCode=SHIM&major=1&minor=17
Also factor in when considering price that the DA hubs come with a skewer. Not just any skewer but a really good one.

Anyway, I doubt your choice between the two would make any difference but I'd go with the DA ones simply because I've had really good luck with them but not as a knock on WI.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

as mike said they're both great hubs. sort of on opposite ends of the spectrum of hub makers...shimano being the huge engineering giant, white being the small, high-end american maker that has definitely managed to build quality product for a long time. i own both, i sell and build wheels w/ both at the shop...you could easily go w/ the one that you liked the looks of better and you would have an excellent hub either way. tough decision!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

The only thing I have to add from what others mentioned, aren't the DA hubs quieter? If it matters.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JSWhaler said:


> The only thing I have to add from what others mentioned, aren't the DA hubs quieter? If it matters.


Yeah somewhat. But the difference never bothered me.


----------



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

Currently I have a cheaper set of Shimano RS10 wheels and was thinking of using those skewers on the new wheels till I get additional funds.

I feel a lot better now that the WI is a good hub. 

I spend a lot of time reading the forums and was down to three choices in the wheel set.

1) 2010 Mavic Ksyrium SL that I found new on a super sale for around $750 shipped.
2) HED Ardennes CL ready made for around $ 800 shipped.
3) A23 custom build with very good/top components at $ 600 shipped.

I decided to go with number 3 for both $$ savings but mainly if anything went wrong with the wheels I can repair them easily. Other reason is I am using 25mm tires and have read many positive comments on running wider rims and wider tires for comfort and handling. I almost pulled the trigger on the Ksyrium SL, did not want to wait for 10 day build time lol.


----------



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

Here is the link to the Ksyrium SL. Add word RIDE in coupon area for additional discount.

http://www.texascyclesport.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=4241


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Good choice*



Sparti said:


> Currently I have a cheaper set of Shimano RS10 wheels and was thinking of using those skewers on the new wheels till I get additional funds.
> 
> I feel a lot better now that the WI is a good hub.
> 
> ...


In practice those higher priced hubs offer zero performance advantage over what you chose, and as you noted, it is much better to have a wheel that is easy to maintain.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the WI hub, i prefer cartridge bearings, lower maintenance. I have them with A23 and 24 28 spokes. Great wheels! very nice in corners.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have both and they are both great hubs, its a toss up. Unless you really want 7900 DA hubs, there are new 28 hole 7850 rear hubs on ebay right now for $149, shipped....great deal, I've bought couple myself. Pair that with a 24 hole WI or 7900 front and you are good to go. The WI will be a little shinier than the finish on the DA, but you would have a great set of wheels.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have several wheel sets with WI and one with Dura Ace.
WI are easily my favorite hubs.
I think the sealed cartridge bearings will roll smoother longer with less maintainence.
On the Dura Ace hubs once the bearing cups or cones get pitted they will be rough.
Also I found the spoke holes on the Dura Ace hub to be undersized making it really difficult to get the spokes in.


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

Longevity-wise, I doubt you'll have any real issues with either one. It can be easily defended that a well maintained set of quality cup & cone hubs (Dura Ace) can last 50k+ miles. This much may or may not be the case for the WI hubs, and would likely only require one or two bearing changes along the way. Personally I haven't heard anything bad about WI either with regards to longevity. I recently built myself a wheelset similar to yours with the exception of the rim and spoke choices, but 23mm rim, 24/28 etc. I've been VERY happy with them, and haven't lost my appreciation for the classy design or crisp sound of the WI hubs. I tried to post up some pictures, but was rejected.

-Jeremy


----------

